# Ideas for area by fence



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I will slowly be moving the dirt pile in the picture out but my area of issue is by the fence. For about 3 foot to the left of the fence, no grass grows because of the oak trees. What can I put there that will survive and look decent?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

What side of the house is it on?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Back yard area, southish side


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

You looking for something big or a mixture of sizes? If shade is an issue you can't go wrong with hostas. They have a variety of flower colors and leaf colors as well. They come back every year and will fill in a large area nicely. We put a hydrangea in the middle of a planter and then circled it with hostas. As the color from the hostas fades out the hydrangeas are starting to bloom.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I would suggest either hosta, pachysandra (ground cover), or some dwarf lilacs.

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/topics/lawn_garden/commercial_horticulture/ornamentals/thriving-hostas-for-southern-louisiana-landscapes

https://www.mostlynatives.com/plant-characteristics/under-oaks

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/lilac/dwarf-lilac-varieties.htm


----------

